# Front Range in line for two feet!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like we could be getting up to two feet on Tuesday night! A-Basin is the only resort still hanging in there and this is going to be a classic spring upslope storm. Hopefully A-Basin can catch a good bit. Probably not as much as we'll get here in the foothills and east of the divide, but hopefully enough to squeeze in one last good powder day!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

just heard it in the news... got pretty excited but that pow will turn into slush by the weekend for me  damn..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's OK as I"m Funemployed I'll be up there getting some all day!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've already sent my boss an email to let him know about the forecast. He's based out of Texas, so anytime there is any significant amount of snow here in CO, he's freaking out and telling me to take a personal day. I usually take him up on the offer!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone want to get out in the backcountry? With it being a Front Range storm, chances are Bert is just going to get smoked. If it packs more of a punch a spot like the mushroom ridge at Vail Pass could also be amazing. Anyhow, just throwing it out there for any who's interested...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you do Vail I'm down otherwise count me out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll let you know. Could be really fun there for sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Should have said tentative that I'm down my body has decided to hate me with a vengeance now that my season is winding down. If I'm in that I can't move mode probably not a good idea to skin for a while.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I would love to, but I have no backcountry experience and no avy equipment. Avy classes and equipment are at the top of my list for next season.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I would love to, but I have no backcountry experience and no avy equipment. Avy classes and equipment are at the top of my list for next season.


Ditto. Would be good to go with a backcountry experienced rider, but I think I'll wait till I go on an avy class.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, they're starting to backpedal hard. Looks like the storm is tracking northward. Most of the heavy snow looks like it's going to be along the WY border as of the current forecast.

That sucks ass!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard this morning that it's snowing on Vail Pass. It does look like it could track North. Bert could still be in the cross hairs or not so much. Hard to say. Looks like it'll be a game time decision tomorrow morning. Go to work or go riding...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Windy as shit in Silverthorne that started at 5 a.m. but it's sunny and blue skies.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

NOAA is definitely not as rosy for Summit county as it is the Winterpark area. It really looks like Bert could be a big winner or everyone could get skunked. I'm going to go with checking Berthoud's Snotel in the morning and making the call from there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, they were saying that west of the divide wasn't going to get much if anything. Looking like it could start dumping any minute here in Evergreen. I was hoping that A-Basin would get a decent dumping, but I'm doubting it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> NOAA is definitely not as rosy for Summit county as it is the Winterpark area. It really looks like Bert could be a big winner or everyone could get skunked. I'm going to go with checking Berthoud's Snotel in the morning and making the call from there.


Is there anywhere up on Bert where some buddies and I could build some shit to hit that would be fairly safe?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Just cheked the Basin's webcams...looks sunny and no snow yet! Of course this is the weekend we planned the first big rafting trip to Westwater Canyon. So I guess we'll see what comes down whether it's a paddling or boarding weekend!!! I can feel a cold coming on for tomorrow's work day if the mtns get pounded tonight!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Is there anywhere up on Bert where some buddies and I could build some shit to hit that would be fairly safe?


East Side runs, West Side runs to the highway. On the west side, the face that is right across the street (Continental Divide Trail) is nice is steep enough for jumps and right in front of you when you cross the highway from the parking lot. Only about a 200 vertical gain to get to the top of the roll. Another 200 if you go up higher. Just watch out for Lift Gully and the Plunge to the lookers right. Both of those can and do slide, contrary to a lot of people's belief. Also the West Side cliffs are super dangerous. I rarely mess with them because of the wind loading on the ridge above it. I really don't want to get carried over cliffs. Wyskis which is the next run lookers left of CDT is also safe from slides and such. 

Hoop Creek is another safe line. It's on the South Side of the parking lot. Right by the gate. It runs down to the south side pull out under Floral Park. Actually quite fun, kind of a natural halfpipe with little hits and jibs all over. Pretty much no effort to get it, and it's a 700-800 vertical foot run. Gets tracked fast, but that's because it's easy. If a foot or so falls, that will be fun, if not, I'd avoid it. The other "safe" run is the parking lot drop next to the hut on the North side of the lot. No effort to get it, but it's a lot shorter than hoop creek. Maybe four hundred vert to the switch back below Hell's Half Acre. Quick laps though and this time of year, I wouldn't be surprised if there were some jibs to complement the jumps on that run. 

The only caveat I can think of right now, is temps. If the storm clears out and it warms up, that can make just about anything release if the water gets running under the snow pack. The depth hoar from the early season is still at the base of the snow pack and if it gets lubed it can cause stuff to run to the ground. Shouldn't be an issue on any of those runs, but I also wouldn't push it. Get going early and if it starts getting ridiculously warm, call your day by 1pm or so. Generally the snow becomes so mushy, it's no fun anyway.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

We have more snow up on Mount Hood in Oregon then we have had all year. This is the last weekend of open season. So bummed that it will be closed with all that fresh powder.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like the storm track has shifted again, this time for the better! It looks like the highest snow totals will be in the high mountain passes with both Loveland Pass and Berthoud Pass looking at up to 2 feet! Here in Evergreen, we're looking at 8-14". I've already sent the email to the boss, I'm riding tomorrow!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a couple inches on the ground in Silvy and it's nuking like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> We have a couple inches on the ground in Silvy and it's nuking like you wouldn't believe.


Fantastic!!! 

No way am I going to miss out on what looks to be a great powder day in mid-May! :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, a two inch powder day. Storm looks like it was a prick tease. Snotel at Berthoud is a little messed up right now, but it doesn't look like much more than that fell there either. Hopefully you find some goods.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Well, a two inch powder day. Storm looks like it was a prick tease. Snotel at Berthoud is a little messed up right now, but it doesn't look like much more than that fell there either. Hopefully you find some goods.


No shit. What a fucking joke. The way these guys scrambled around leading up to this storm, I thought they had predicted every possible outcome to cover their asses. Wrong.

Meteorologists out here simply embarrass themselves. I don't know why they even bother.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Berthoud Pass was closed this morning. I haven't had a chance to check it out, but I am assuming it was for avalanche control, which generally means at least decent conditions up there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, it may have been far enough north to catch a little something. We got about 4" here in Evergreen. A-Basin is listing 2".

Fuck it, I'm just gonna go to work.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is exactly what I did, and of course the boss is all pissed off today. Can't win for losing...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Downtown Denver didn't get much. The grass at City Park was all covered but slushy melty bs. Yeah I came in to work today too and the boss told me I have to go to Irving, TX June 1st, yuck! Should have stayed home!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Downtown Denver didn't get much. The grass at City Park was all covered but slushy melty bs. Yeah I came in to work today too and the boss told me I have to go to Irving, TX June 1st, yuck! Should have stayed home!!!!


Ouch! For how long? More than a few days and I'd be in grave danger of severe depression!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We didn't get shit it's all melted off already. so over it just want park laps.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snow Blankets Metro Area - Denver Weather News Story - KMGH Denver

I love how they just completely ignore that they pretty much totally whiffed on this thing. At the last second they changed they're prediction to much higher amounts. I'm guessing since they did that late last night, they're just banking on most people not seeing it and are just pretending like it never happened. At about 11pm last night they changed they're prediction for Evergreen from 5-9" to 8-14" and were predicting a dumping for most of Summit County.

Then, this morning they claim that snow "blanketed the metro area"?! My ass!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope a monkey with aids escapes from the Denver zoo and rapes their face.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I woke up to an inch or two of snow on everything but pavement...

Wonder if that's what they consider a blanket of snow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

To further cement the fact that they have no idea what they're doing, it has snowed about 4" in the past hour now that the storm is supposed to be winding down. We were supposed to get accumulations of less than >1" tonight. It's showing no signs of letting up.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

so, yet again another hiccup?


----------

